# Is this an Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I think he could possibly be a Flametail. I don't believe him to be a Carolinae, I purchased from the LFS about a year ago.










[/img]


















Thanks ![/img]

OOPS, I didn't realize my glass was that dirty.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like an Aulonocara x Copadichromis borleyi hybrid.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. I didn't see it before, but I agree. Oh well, he is a beautiful fish and was not intended for breeding. :?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Trade name "Carolinae" implies that he is an A. jacobfreibergi, which could be true in one of the parents, but he must be a hybrid of such.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks also Noki, I know you and Fogelhund are always spot on with identification. I can't help feeling a little bummed. I drove an hour away to go to this lfs. I was not planning on breeding we just enjoy them as a hobby. I am upset that they had several more aquariums with this mix and were selling them under that trade name.

I have a pretty fish that we enjoy, but I can't help feeling they were taking advantage.

Oh well, live and learn. :wink:


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my Ngara Flametail Mdoka Yellow
Male with flash









Male no flash









Another









Female









Dan


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your photos. Your flametail is beautiful.


----------

